# Tums Dosage?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I know some of you give Tums to help control tear stains. I want to try it with Gracie. How much is safe to give and how often? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never heard of that! I'm curious now..
You know the antibiotic that Pixie was put on due to the spay is clearing the pink from her face! I was just noticing it this morning, so I guess I understand why people like Angel Eyes. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, there is something in it that changes the ph levels?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have never heard of it either......a dose of Tums has 500mg in one tablet. Seems like a lot for a little pup.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know about the dosage, but Tums lowers the acid levels in the stomach...so, yeah it changes the pH. I've wondered, though, ... that would also hamper the stomach's ability to kill off bugs that make it into the digestive tract?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have never heard of giving a dog TUMS for tear staining. You may want to ask your Vet..

I occassionally give my Hav's Peptid AC (the small tabs) for an upset stomach, and my friend whose Hav has IBS gets a Peptid everyday (Vet approval of course)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes I have tried it, I was giving 1/2 a tablet daily. And it did seem to help a bit. But now, my dogs won't even sniff at the tums..they hate them!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, if you google tums and tear stains you will get some info on it. I would have to think it is better then Angel Eyes, which is a daily antibiotic...
And if you do a search on this site, just type in Tums, several come up, but not the amount.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never heard of the Tums either, but makes sense. I'm glad Cicero has a dark face, but he does tear some. I think it is helping since I have been giving him yogurt ~ and he loves it ~ but it makes a messy face. :frusty:


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Whilst i have heard of people using tums I had always assumed that they were used on the skin rather than eating.

I would be concerned that with the long term use of an antacid the stomach would be forced to produce more acid- this is what happens in humans which is why people with ulcers use zantac to control the production of acid and antacids (such as calcium carbonate- tums) in the short term only to reduce the ph levels.

The reason I assumed that they were used externally is that the bacteria in the tears (and saliva) bonds with the unoxidised metals in the tears- the by product of these bonding is the enzyme that is the building block of the red yeast (the red stains). I had (incorrectly) thought that the crushed tums would make the tears more alkaline and thus less hospitable for the bacteria.

Angels eyes and glow work by killing the bacteria whereas Angels Delight works by oxidising the metallic elements before they are secreted into the tears.

As karlabythec points out- using angels eyes or glow means long term antibiotic use and sadly there is no research into the long term use of the active ingredient Tylosin in the long term. I did speak to someone at Elanco the inventors of tylosin (TYLAN) who told me that Angels eyes and glow are technically not legal.

That is why I use angels delight instead- it is both natural and actually good for your dog.

It might be a good idea to email GlaxoSmithKline the makers of Tums and ask them if long term use in dogs is ok.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

My vet told me about the tums. Her clients had good luck with it, so I tried it. She advised to crush up 1/2 regular strength tums in their food. I wasn't hopeful, but do notice an increase in tear staining if I skip a day or two. 
Karla...I thought Gracie's face was looking REALLY good in your pictures! Are you still having problems with the staining? Do you still like that blueberry face wash??
When Miley was under for her spay, the vet looked to see if her tear ducts were clogged, and found out she doesn't even have tear ducts. Explains the tears spilling over onto her face. I've tried the yogurt & parsely, but so far the tums works the best. I may break down and try the Angel Eyes (short term), but I'm still on the fence on that one....


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Renee...I used the blueberry wash every day for about 2 weeks, which helped a lot. Now I just use it once a week when I give her her weekly bath. I also think growing her hair out around her eyes has helped a lot...I suspect little hairs were poking her eyes.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi there

Just wanted to let you know that the use of tums is not risk free (mind you though what is?)

from

http://www.umm.edu/patiented/articl...ic_drugs_used_with_peptic_ulcers_000019_9.htm

Calcium. Calcium carbonate (Tums, Titralac, and Alka-2) is a potent and rapid-acting antacid. It can cause constipation. There have been rare cases of hypercalcemia (elevated levels of calcium in the blood) in people taking calcium carbonate for long periods of time. This can lead to kidney failure and is very dangerous. None of the other antacids have this side effect.

there are also problems with using tums with medication

and from

http://www.drweil.com/drw/ecs/forums/thread.html?docid=THR48220

Don't forget that tums is crammed full with artificial sweeteners- known to be harmful to dogs and may lead to constipation.

I am suprised that your vet did not warn you about the risk of tums affecting other medications.

On the face of it I would be tempted to say that angels eyes might actually be safer.

I will stick to my Angels Delight- that I know is safe and wholesome!!! (just wish that it was as cheap as tums )

Mind you though, you are probably the best judge of how well your dog is. if it works for you then what the hey.

Calcium carbonate without the artificial sweetners might be safer though


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

hungover said:


> Whilst i have heard of people using tums I had always assumed that they were used on the skin rather than eating.


http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/2607-remove-dog-s-tear-2.html#post442843

Hurrah!!!!!!!

I am not as dumb as I think I am... There are people who use tums on the hair and not in the food.


----------

